# Vacation Internationale Information Guide update!



## TUGBrian

on my list to update this article that hasnt been touched in 10 years.

any VI owners offer some suggestions or alterations?  or has this system fundamentally changed and none of this applies anymore?









						Vacation Internationale VTS Timeshare Program Information
					

Overview and Guide of the Vacation Internationale VTS Timeshare Program Information



					tug2.net


----------



## sue1947

Most of this is still valid.

Updates:
 Take out any reference to Maid points and replace with Reservation fee.  This is a $20 fee at the time the reservations made.

Instant Exchange:  The fee is now $145 per week.  The points required are the same, but a 4 BR has been added at 154 points.  

Exchange companies are both RCI and II.  

The list of resorts has expanded with the recent addition of RAVC resorts:
 Aloha Towers. Honolulu
 Butterfield Park.  Chandler AZ
 Eagles Nest.  Branson
Inn at Otter Crest:  Otter Rock OR
Kauhale Makai.  Kihei, Maui
Keauhou Kona Surf and Racquet Club. Kailua-Kona, HI
Tahoe Trail.  Stateline, NV
 Waikiki Skytower.  Honolulu

There may be others; the list of resorts is at https://www.viresorts.com/resorts/index.html

The 2021-22 operating fund cost is $7.98/point.


----------



## easyrider

The direct exchange option ( deo) cost has increased to $145 and they do not accept all weeks from other resorts. I always call or email before reserving a week that I plan to place in the deo.

I didn't realize some of the VI benefits until I read this article. We have met owners at some of the resorts that are Platinum owners but are also something else like Legacy owners who were the first to buy in.

Many of the VI resorts are older but in decent condition. Because they are older often times the location is in a place that would not be "permittable" today. Shoreline regulations and zoning wasn't as big a deal 50 years ago. I like the locations.

Bob Burns was the co-founder.


Bill


----------



## samara64

Thanks @TUGBrian Brian, @sue1947 and @easyrider for bring this up.

I am considering a VI ownership myself and as such, I have few questions that may be added to the article. Since I am not familiar with all the terms (I own Worldmark and Marriott), some of it sounds confusing. The table in the article is nice to give an idea of benefits but most expressions are undefined. What is a hot week. Is it a red week.

It will be very helpful if after the table, you add explanation to every line used as much as possible.

My questions are more for II How does VI trade with II and how do you compare it with Worldmark.

Can you do instant II exchange, How strong is VI compared to Worldmark in II. Does it matter if you are within the 45 days for flex change. What are the points deducted from your account. Can you do a deposit first or space banking. What is the exchange fee $209 as usual.

For RCI, does it work as points system or weeks. Can you do instant exchange too.

Also is the reservation fee refundable if you cancel the reservation. Can you modify a reservation or it will be another fee. I ask this as I change my mind all the time.

TIA

Sam


----------



## TUGBrian

awesome, will incorporate the above changes...thank you!


----------



## easyrider

Hot weeks are deo weeks that are getting close to check in. I copied part of what is available today regarding hot weeks.

Bill

*Hot Weeks Availability*
Check out VI's Instant Exchange Hot Weeks. Book within 45 days of travel, pay the discounted fee, and get away for LESS!
Last Update: 9/7/2021 2:48:07 PM
12 rooms found
*Mexico and Latin America*
(1)
*USA - Florida*
(1)
*USA - Hawaii and South Pacific*
(1)
*USA - Northeast*
(1)
*USA - Rocky Mountains*
(3)
*USA - Southwest*
(5)

Exchange FeesOffer valid on 7-night Instant Exchange weeks.
Instant Exchanges, including Hot Weeks, are non-refundable, non-cancelable, non-changeable (including name changes).
Unit TypeCost per weekStudio$3101 Bdrm$4102 Bdrm$5103 Bdrm$6104 Bdrm$710


----------



## easyrider

samara64 said:


> My questions are more for II How does VI trade with II and how do you compare it with Worldmark.




I use SFX for VI exchanges. With SFX I reserve a week that they want and usually get an extra week. I like Worldmark better than VI. We bought a VI with 8 years left on the rtu and I was looking for another short rtu just to extend my ability to use VI for a few more years. Our membership ends in 2022 but continues until our points are used up by 2024.  

Both systems have pro's and con's. In VI there are many members that will make huge reservations to be at a certain resort in a certain time for personal use. Commercial use is prohibited so a member does have a better shot at a reservation. Waitlisting a room you want gives you an edge over others regarding reservations but it does cost a bit.

Bill


----------



## samara64

Thanks Bill.


----------



## sue1947

samara64 said:


> I am considering a VI ownership myself and as such, I have few questions that may be added to the article. Since I am not familiar with all the terms (I own Worldmark and Marriott), some of it sounds confusing. The table in the article is nice to give an idea of benefits but most expressions are undefined. What is a hot week. Is it a red week.
> Hot weeks are the leftovers at 45 days.  Anybody who owns another timeshare can deposit a week with VI.  As with anything else, the good stuff goes quickly.  I think the new rules around guest certificates in WM has greatly reduced the number of WM units available, but there are still some.
> 
> It will be very helpful if after the table, you add explanation to every line used as much as possible.
> For a resale owner, ignore most of the table.  It's for higher levels of ownership and much of it was new to me.
> My questions are more for II How does VI trade with II and how do you compare it with Worldmark.
> I haven't done any trades using VI, but VI deposits seem to be strong traders in II.  The low season weeks seem similar to a WM upper blue deposit.  They mostly deposit 1 BR or studios with 2BR deposits a very rare occurrence.   The owner website is down right now so I can't look up the procedures.
> Can you do instant II exchange, How strong is VI compared to Worldmark in II. Does it matter if you are within the 45 days for flex change. What are the points deducted from your account. Can you do a deposit first or space banking. What is the exchange fee $209 as usual.
> 
> For RCI, does it work as points system or weeks. Can you do instant exchange too.
> 
> Also is the reservation fee refundable if you cancel the reservation. Can you modify a reservation or it will be another fee. I ask this as I change my mind all the time.
> The reservation fee is not refundable.  This seems to keep the rental market down.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Sam



Bottom line:  VI is a well run, independent timeshare company.  There are sales, but they actually take 'no' for an answer.  It's pretty simple.  You make a reservation and pay the $20 fee.  Cancellation is 30 days out unless you buy insurance which costs $45.  Some resorts are totally VI and some just partial, i.e. they may only own a few weeks.  Let me know what resorts you are interested in and I can tell you how difficult it is to get into.  
WM has more resorts, but VI treats their owners much, much better.  
Sue


----------



## JohnPaul

The only additional thing I would note is they seem to be rebranding as VI Resorts.


----------



## easyrider

sue1947 said:


> WM has more resorts, but VI treats their owners much, much better.



WM resorts are usually nicer than VI resorts. There are a few VI resorts that are pretty nice but most VI resorts are older and haven't been refurnished for a time. I haven't noticed a big difference between how we are treated other than at a presentation. The Wyndham presentation is worse than the VI presentation but both kind of stink, imo. 

These are just a few reasons I'm not planning on extending our membership with VI once the rtu expires. 

Bill


----------



## samara64

Thanks All.

So does VI exchange with II. If so how does that work (points based or weeks based) Can you book a week and deposit it. Can I do instant exchange and II takes the points from my account. If so how many points.

How easy is to book Rosedale in Vancouver.

Also how easy is Hawaii Royal Kuhio and fairway villas to get into.

TIA.

Sam


----------



## samara64

easyrider said:


> Both systems have pro's and con's. In VI there are many members that will make huge reservations to be at a certain resort in a certain time for personal use. Commercial use is prohibited so a member does have a better shot at a reservation. Waitlisting a room you want gives you an edge over others regarding reservations but it does cost a bit.
> 
> Bill



So you can book the entire month out like July 1-31. Can you send your kids. Can they be listed on the membership or only 2 people like WM.

When you say Commercial use is not permitted, what does it entail. Cannot send any one else. I do not think the resorts are high end to rent out.


----------



## easyrider

samara64 said:


> So you can book the entire month out like July 1-31. Can you send your kids. Can they be listed on the membership or only 2 people like WM.
> 
> When you say Commercial use is not permitted, what does it entail. Cannot send any one else. I do not think the resorts are high end to rent out.



Yes, you can book as many days as you have points at 12 months out. For us, I can check in and my wife can check in for the same week in different units just like WM. For others to check in you need a guests name on the reservation. I should know how much the guest pass is because I have placed guests names on reservations at VI. I think its about $30 - $35. 

Regarding commercial use. here is the bylaw. Trading and exchanging are for personal use but renting for profit might be a grey area depending on what the deal is. Yes, you can get a guest pass for a reservation. I'm not exactly certain where the line is regarding commercial use. 

*ARTICLE VII - PROHIBITION AGAINST COMMERICAL USE
The VI Program is intended, and may be used, only for personal, family or household purposes. Use of the VI Program for commercial purposes is strictly prohibited. The Board of Directors may suspend or terminate the membership of any Member who knowingly and repeatedly violates this Article VII or any rules or regulations promulgated with respect thereto. *


----------



## sue1947

samara64 said:


> So does VI exchange with II. If so how does that work (points based or weeks based) Can you book a week and deposit it. CAn I do instant exchange and II takes the points from my account. If so how many points.


I haven't done an exchange with VI, but reading through the info on the website, it is request first with points deducted after the match is made.  in addition, they give what sounds like an AC with each exchange.  
  "Upon a qualifying exchange confirmation (up to one per year), Interval will deposit a certificate directly into your Interval account. The certificate will be valid for 12 months and carry a redemption fee."

There's a 50% reduction in points at 30 days out.  

With RCI:  it's Points:

1 VI Point = 420 RCI Points
VI Points will be deducted from your account only AFTER you have confirmed an RCI exchange.
Most RCI Weeks resorts reservations = 22.5 VI Points or less when booked within 30 days of arrival.

Both Rosedale and Royal Kuhio both seem to be easy to book.  Weekends are harder, of course, but there is availability in both for this month.  VI books a year out and both have plenty of availability.


----------



## sue1947

easyrider said:


> I should know how much the guest pass is because I have placed guests names on reservations at VI. I think its about $30 - $35.


There is no guest fee.


----------



## TUGBrian

incorporated many of the suggestions above, will need to work on the table to make it more readable.

(also added the discussion link directly to this thread as it contains some really good info!


----------



## TUGBrian

table should be fixed and display properly (and much more readable now)


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

I don't know whether or not this is worth including in the article.  But I'll throw it in. 

There was a period time when Sunterra (acquired by Diamond Resorts) was the resort manager and Sunterra was upselling VRI owners to join Club Sunterra. Consequently, certain amount of VRI became part of Club Sunterra, and when Diamond Resorts acquired Club Sunterra, that inventory became part of the the Diamond Club.  With Hilton acquiring Diamond, that inventory will now pass through to Hilton.

The amount of inventory is not huge, but we have used that inventory on several occasions to do three or four day stays at Sea Mountain in Hawaii, at one of the Kahana area resorts on Maui, and at Clocktower in Whistler.  The availability is limited, and when we have seen availability, for the locales and times of interest to us the available stays have been three to four nights only. 

With the VI inventory in Diamond, we have found the point values in Diamond to be consistent with the size and nature.  That is a significant contrast with Diamond "affiliated" resorts, such as Raintree Vacation Club.

For the average person, I suspect that the Diamond/Hilton interconnection will appear mostly as dots on a map showing resort locations, with little to no actual availabilit.


----------



## JohnPaul

easyrider said:


> Yes, you can book as many days as you have points at 12 months out. For us, I can check in and my wife can check in for the same week in different units just like WM. For others to check in you need a guests name on the reservation. I should know how much the guest pass is because I have placed guests names on reservations at VI. I think its about $30 - $35.



There is no fee for guest use.  You just put the guest name on the reservation.  I'm pretty sure you can have multiple reservations at the same time.  I'm planning a family gathering for October 2022 and will have 6 rooms.  I don't think that's a problem.  I've often seen people checking out of 3 to 5 rooms.


----------



## easyrider

JohnPaul said:


> There is no fee for guest use.  You just put the guest name on the reservation.  I'm pretty sure you can have multiple reservations at the same time.  I'm planning a family gathering for October 2022 and will have 6 rooms.  I don't think that's a problem.  I've often seen people checking out of 3 to 5 rooms.



We usually have a multiple unit reservation every year. We have a four unit reservation and a three unit reservation. We haven't had a problem checking in as long as my wife or I are checking into all of the rooms. This is a plus for VI.

I only remember one time that I changed a name on a reservation but I couldn't remember if there was a cost to change the name. This is another plus for VI. 

Bill


----------



## samara64

Today, I called VI and spoke to an owner care representative. Once he said his name, I recognized it as he used to work for Worldmark but moved to VI a year ago. He said few people from Worldmark moved to VI when they closed their office in Redmond. He also remembered me by name as we spoke often when I called Worldmark.

Once thing he stated is the benefits of Bronze/Silver/Gold/Platinum are only applicable if you buy directly from VI but not resale. Maybe there was an option to come via RAVC by buying one of their weeks,

Also does anyone have a points chart for the VI Waikiki resorts. If these are the same, we just need one of them for 1 & 2BR.


Aloha Towers
Fairway Villa
Royal Kuhio
Waikiki Skytower
Thanks.

Sam


----------



## easyrider

Sure do.

*OAHU, HAWAII*
Royal Kuhio

1bd               Maximum Occupancy                            4

Prime December 15 - April 30                                               15

Choice July 1 - August 31 November 16 - December 14      13

Quiet May 1 - June 30 September 1 - November 15             11 

*OAHU, HAWAII*
Fairway Villa                                                                                          Stu             1bd          2bd  

Maximum Occupancy  
                                                                                                               3                 4               4

Prime December 15 - April 30                                                              11.5             15             18.5

Choice July 1 - August 31    November 16 - December 14                   10              13             16

Quiet May 1 - June 30 September 1 - November 15                              8.5             11             13.5 



*HONOLULU, OAHU, HAWAII*
Waikiki Skytower1bdMaximum Occupancy4Prime December 15 - April 3015Choice July 1 - August 31 November 16 - December 1413Quiet May 1 - June 30 September 1 - November 1511



*HONOLULU, OAHU, HAWAII*
Aloha Towers1bd2bdMaximum Occupancy46Prime December 15 - April 301518.5Choice July 1 - August 31 November 16 - December 141316Quiet May 1 - June 30 September 1 - November 151113.5


----------



## sue1947

to clarify Bill's post:
  For Royal Kuhio: there are only 1 BR units.   The number after the date is the cost per night for that season; i.e.15, 13 and 11 in Prime, Choice and Quiet season.  
  Fairway Villas have studio, 1 BR and 2 BR units.  The 3 numbers after each date range are for the different sized units in order.  i.e. in Prime season, a studio is 11.5 per night, a 1 BR 15 and a 2 BR 18.5.  

These resorts cost the same for weekend and weekdays, but they differ for other resorts.   For example, The Pines at Sunriver is cheaper midweek during Quiet season (spring and fall). 

Looking at availability.  There are 1 BR available for next early Sept (booking opens a year out).  The 2 BR units are slim pickings.  

There is the option to book at 390 days for a fee.  This makes booking some spots really difficult.  This looks like it is being used for late Sept at some of your list above.  
*Advance Reservation Wait List*
*What is an Advanced Reservation Wait List (ARWL)?*

The ARWL is a request for a specific resort and unit size with both the arrival and departure dates falling within a 390-day window. Should your Advanced Reservation Wait List (ARWL) request be matched at 365 days and you confirm the reservation, you will be charged a $200 fee which includes your reservation Booking Fee. If you choose not to accept the match, you will be charged a $100 Decline Fee. Requests will be processed in the order they were received and matched against the available inventory at 365 days. Owners will be notified if the request is confirmed. If the request could not be confirmed at 365 days from the check-in date, it will remain on the waitlist for no additional fee and will continue to be matched against inventory from cancelled reservations.

*Arrival date:* This is the check-in day at the resort with an arrival time after 4 pm. (The check-out date cannot be more than 390 days from the day you make your ARWL).

*Departure Date:* This is the check-out day at the resort with a departure time before 11 am. The departure date may be no more than 390 days from the day you make your ARWL.

*Keep in mind:*


ARWL is a request, not a booking or reservation.
You can make a request with a date of arrival more than a year out from today’s date, and the departure date within 390 days.
ARWL requests are processed at 365 days from the arrival date, and are matched in the order they were created. If your ARWL matches an email or phone call will be sent on the first business day it matches. You are required to confirm your ARWL match by the date given in the automated phone call and email. 
If your plans change, be sure to cancel your ARWL reservation request as soon as possible (before your request matches) to avoid the decline fee. Advanced Reservation Wait List decline fee is $100 per request.


----------



## samara64

Thanks @easyrider and @sue1947.

From what I gathered Sue, there is no availability in the system for the above locations until early Sep which is 12 month out. For some locations, others may be using the 13 month advantage from RAVC or advanced booking. I was primarily interested in these locations for few days in Waikiki before or after KoOlina. So based on your search, that may not be easy Sue.

From my talk with the VI OC, he stated that I pay full value unless I am within 30 days from check-in which will make it 50% points value.

What is Exclusive Nightly Exchange.


----------



## easyrider

samara64 said:


> Thanks @easyrider and @sue1947.
> 
> From what I gathered Sue, there is no availability in the system for the above locations until early Sep which is 12 month out. For some locations, others may be using the 13 month advantage from RAVC or advanced booking. I was primarily interested in these locations for few days in Waikiki before or after KoOlina. So based on your search, that may not be easy Sue.
> 
> From my talk with the VI OC, he stated that I pay full value unless I am within 30 days from check-in which will make it 50% points value.
> 
> What is Exclusive Nightly Exchange.



The cost for bonus time is about $80 for a 1 bed unit. 

Here is a list of costs.

*2021/2022 Prevailing Rates*
_(effective July 1, 2021 - see here for 2020/21)_


(Annual Maintenance updated July of each year)Combined Annual Assessment Rate$7.98/pointVI Point Rental$11.00/pointReservation Booking Fee$20.00Wait List Decline Fee$20.00Advanced Reservation Wait List
(includes your Reservation Booking Fee)No fee for request - $200.00 if confirmed
($100.00 decline fee)Shared Point (or Transferred Point) Fee$20.00VI Instant Exchange Fees$145.00Direct Exchange Option (DEO)$145.00Transfer of Ownership (contract*)$300Name Change$45.00Point Protection Option (PPO)**$45.00Bonus Time$70/St $80/1Br $90/2Br $100/3Br $285/PenthouseHot Weeks$310/St $410/1Br $510/2Br $610/3Br


----------



## samara64

Also can you book less than a week 12 month out if there is inventory. If not, what is the 1+ night booking window?


----------



## sue1947

samara64 said:


> Also can you book less than a week 12 month out if there is inventory. If not, what is the 1+ night booking window?


you can book any number of days at any time.




samara64 said:


> From what I gathered Sue, there is no availability in the system for the above locations until early Sep which is 12 month out.


nope.  I didn't check the months in between.  I just wanted to give you an idea of how quickly things book up.  I don't follow those resorts so don't know how difficult they are to book, but they don't book up within minutes of the opening time.  However, Sept isn't prime time so that may not be true for when you want to go.   When are you at Ko Olina?



samara64 said:


> What is Exclusive Nightly Exchange.


I have no idea.  I'm a resale buyer, actually got it on tug for free, so never paid any attention to the developer perks.  
Sue


----------



## samara64

sue1947 said:


> When are you at Ko Olina?



I normally go mid to end August and early Sep too. After kids finish summer quarter. So like what is availability now for Sep 21 and Aug / Sep 22 if you have a min to look any one in Waikiki.


----------



## sue1947

samara64 said:


> I normally go mid to end August and early Sep too. After kids finish summer quarter. So like what is availability now for Sep 21 and Aug / Sep 22 if you have a min to look any one in Waikiki.


I think this will work for you.

Checking for this Sept, checking in any day from Sept 10-30 for 3 nights, there is something in one of those resorts for each of those days.   

Checking Aug 15-Sept 9 2022 with the same parameters:
  There are over 2000 available rooms with something checking in each of those nights.


----------



## samara64

Thanks Sue.

And that is all for Waikiki area. 2000 is way more then I need.

Also what is the going rate if you rent points in or out. Did you do so. How easy is it.

For developer purchase, they provide an II account. Since you bought resale, were you able to add your VI account to your II account.


----------



## sue1947

samara64 said:


> Also what is the going rate if you rent points in or out. Did you do so. How easy is it.
> 
> For developer purchase, they provide an II account. Since you bought resale, were you able to add your VI account to your II account.



You can rent points from VI for $11/pt.  I've never done it so don't know anything else.  I haven't seen any mention of renting points out like you can with WM.   You have 4 years to use your points.

I haven't done any exchanging and have no interest in doing so with VI so haven't looked into that aspect.


----------



## samara64

sue1947 said:


> I haven't done any exchanging and have no interest in doing so with VI so haven't looked into that aspect.



@sue1947 . You are right. Here is what I got from VI OC.

If you want to use VI with II, you must buy directly from VI in the past 6 years or so. People that bought before, had RCI access but VI does not offer it anymore.

If you buy resale, no access to RCI or II but you can use independent exchange companies by making a booking available to the exchange company.

VI offers an option to qualify your resale purchase by buying more points directly from them for about $7,000.

That also goes for owners for RAVC timeshare that was bought by VI. They too have to buy qualifying points to access these features!!!!.


----------



## sue1947

Thanks for the info.   I'm satisfied to do all my exchanging through WM which is a strong trader.


----------



## samara64

sue1947 said:


> Thanks for the info.   I'm satisfied to do all my exchanging through WM which is a strong trader.



Agree in a way. @easyrider I also learned there is no exit option for VI owners.

I also got a hold of the offering docs (attached). Does anyone know what is the end date for the units listed on Page 20 where it said end date like this:

VI PROGRAM INVENTORY

Resort Room Type End Date Whole Units Intervals Points


Sea Mountain 1bd 6/30/2023 2.0 0.00 9,464.00
Sea Mountain 1bd 6/30/2024 9.0 0.00 42,588.00


Does it mean that the unit will no longer be available.

TIA.


----------



## easyrider

samara64 said:


> Agree in a way. @easyrider I also learned there is no exit option for VI owners.



That is why I bought a VI rtu resale contract. Ours will expire in 2022 but I have until 2024 to use up the points. All of our UVCI rtu's expire in 2029. The only contracts we will have left are the WM's.

Bill


----------



## samara64

easyrider said:


> UVCI rtu's expire in 2029 ?



Is it for Villa Del Palmar.


----------



## easyrider

samara64 said:


> Is it for Villa Del Palmar.



yup.


----------



## samara64

I would defiantly encourage anyone considering buying VI points (resale or developer to read attached "Vacation Internationale Trust Agreement and Notice of Timeshare Plan" as it contains very important information:

Page 4 A.1
Right to Use Plan; How Title is Held Generally. This is a right to use timeshare plan. A purchaser
has the right to use any apartment that is in the VI Program (“VI Apartment”) on a reservation basis.
A purchaser *DOES NOT acquire a real property interest or title to any VI Apartment*. Instead, title to
each VI Apartment located in the United States is held in the Vacation Internationale Trust (“VI
Trust”) for a term of years or in perpetuity.

Page 7 (D paragraph 2)

This balancing procedure may also result in VI Apartments and/or VI Owners being prematurely removed
from the VI Program. For example, if a VI Apartment has been destroyed due to casualty, another apartment
of the approximately same point value must be added, or *some VI Owners holding approximately the same
point value will have their use rights terminated prematurely*. Another potential result of the VI Program’s
balancing procedure is that unless new VI Owners join the program to replace VI Owners whose use rights
are naturally expiring, VI Apartments of approximately the same point value will be removed from the VI
Program.

Page 8 (3)

(3) The VI Trust Holds Title to Some VI Apartments for a Limited Time.

(a) The VI Trust holds title to some VI Apartments for a limited time, known as an “Estate for
Years” interest. The attached chart titled “VI Program Inventory” provides the trust end date,
if applicable, for each VI Apartment.

(b) The Promoter intends to offer for sale permanent VI Points and place fee title apartments into
the VI Program. *Purchasers and prospective purchasers of permanent points are cautioned
that they will have use rights extending beyond the termination date of owners who purchased
non-permanent use rights (40-years or less), and thus, may have a limited number of locations
available for their use unless the Promoter continues to add fee simple apartments to the VI
Program or the term of years of existing apartments are extended*. For example, some VI
Apartments now in the Program will cease to be in the VI Program between the present and
June 30, 2041. While in the past the Promoter has added new apartments, the Promoter does
not represent or warrant that it will continue to do so and is under no obligation to do so in
the future. The Promoter may also add VI Apartments from other locations, and thus, VI
Owners might have a *substantially different range of choices* of resorts in the future.
However, the VI Owners Association Board of Directors must consent to the addition of any
and all new apartments and resort locations to the VI Program.

Page 9 (4).

(4) Earlier Withdrawal of Units (and Owners) From the VI Trust and VI Program.

(a) Where VI Owners’ Rights Expire Naturally. According to the Promoter’s records, the use
rights of a substantial numbers of VI Owners will expire between the present and June 30,
2041. To keep the Program in balance in these circumstances, the VI Trust Agreement
*permits the withdrawal of VI Apartments prior to the expiration of their term of years*.

(b) Where VI Owners’ Rights Will Be Terminated Prematurely. *The Vacation Internationale
Trust Agreement and Notice of Timeshare Plan and the VI Owner Agreements permit the use
rights of VI Owners to be terminated prematurely if VI Apartments are removed from the VI
Program because of damage, destruction, condemnation, loss of lodging rights (with respect
to the Mexico properties), or unsuitability for use in the VI Program*. In other words, THE
RISK OF LOSS OF VI APARTMENTS IS PLACED ON VI OWNERS, NOT THE
PROMOTER.
In such circumstances, proceeds may be generated, which may be used to purchase a
replacement apartment. There is no representation or guaranty that there will be such
proceeds or that the proceeds will be adequate to purchase a replacement apartment.
Alternatively, the proceeds, if any, may be disbursed to those VI Owners who are prematurely
removed from the VI Program. Again, there is no representation or guaranty that there will
be such proceeds or that the proceeds will be adequate to compensate fully those VI Owners
who are removed from the VI Program.

As per page 20, which lists all the units held in trust, most of the Hawaiian units in Waikiki are set to expire in 10 years or so. As per this document, the promoter has no obligation to extend the use or provide units in the same market as clearly stated under 3.b "The Promoter may also add VI Apartments from other locations, and thus, VI Owners might have a substantially different range of choices of resorts in the future."

So, you may end up with no units in Hawaii but only units in Branson, Mexico and Palm springs and that is perfectly legal as per CC&R. There is no guarantee that this will or will not happen but it may as per CC&R.

Frankly, I do not think this program is as solid as Worldmark. It also has a feature like the Wyndham timeshare that allows people who bought from developer to get earlier access to inventory, up to 50% discount on points within 60 days and discount on lots of options. I simply do not think this is good for the rest of owners as you see on page 6 of attached doc.

Just make sure to do your due diligence before buying.

Sam


----------



## samara64

Had a long conversation today with VI sales manager and he confirmed all these points but also affirmed that VI is committed to keep good inventory in Hawaii, which could be the case too, but no guarantee on paper.

The current units in Royal Kuhio and Fairway villas are owned privately by some entities and are leased from them by VI for 25-40 years. This type of ownership is common in Hawaii as lease hold. VI is in talks with these entities, as per the VI sales manager, to see if they can buy these units and put it in the club as permanent but nothing firm yet. These fee simple condos (not leased) go for over a 1,000,000 each for a 1BR/1BA 600 SF in Waikiki with no ocean view.

The units from the recently acquired RAVC came as permanent, as per his statement, but is not on paper yet as it is too early. So we have to wait and see what will come out of all of this after finalizing the RAVC acquisition.

I stated the lack of the ability to give back a membership, as you can do with Wyndham or Marriott, is a major issue for new buyers as if an owner can no longer travel or wants to get from under MF. I see VI memberships sell on eBay for reasonable price (like 20 per point for EY) so not sure why VI does not state a program like this. This way VI can resell the same points over and over instead of buying new condos.

Also I got some more docs for VI programs. One for exchanging with RCI and II but you have to buy from the developer to do such an exchange. The other is for points verification which shows how many points are owned by owners and how many are offered by the owned real-estate. There is about 200K overage which is about 2000 memberships as they average 100 points per membership. This is from July 2020 so before the RAVC deal.

As @easyrider stated, I stayed in Fairway villas back in 2013 through Worldmark as WM had access to their inventory. The condition of the condo was not pleasant and there were big holes in the carpet. My wife refused to go back to it.

Also in 2013 on the same trip, we had a reservation in Valley Isle also through Worldmark, and during check in my wife and I decided not to go in as unit was not in good condition. I called Worldmark owner care and they canceled it for me with no penalty and moved me to Kihei.

VI sales manager assured me that VI is renovating the condos regularly. I stopped by the Royal Kuhio in Waikiki few days ago and they had about 20 new sofa beds waiting in the back room to be delivered to the units. The front desk person stated that they are soft renovating the units but the new units from RAVC are in a better overall condition. Maybe VI is not spending much on the current units as the lease will expire soon (few within this year already) and new inventory from RAVC is coming in a better shape. I would do the same to save money.

When I was at the Royal Kuhio, I asked if I could go into one of the units to check it out but front desk person stated that because of COVID, he cannot do so which I understand.

So my take in all of this for prospective owners is to look at the program and see if it fits your needs. It has some pros and cons

Pros:

A. Low maintenance fees that does not go up by 5% every year. It goes by 10 cent / point every few years. 10 years ago it was 80 cent less then today.
B. Customer service, in my view, is better then most Timeshare companies I dealt with.
C. The company has a local Northwest feel and all Owner care reps are here in the Seattle area.

Cons:
A. Condo maintenance is optimized to save on MF. Since VI in most cases owns individual condos, they are limited to what can be done to the exterior of the building as it requires the approval of the HOA of such building.
B. TS Program is kind of lose in terms of holding inventory as condo location can change (eg from Hawaii to Branson). Also if a condo becomes unusable, they will simply invalidate few memberships which is unheard of. Not sure about the logic to allocate which ownership to choose.
C. There are some minor fees like booking fees and waitlist fees.
D. Unless you bought from developer, you cannot trade with RCI or II which is unusual as well.
E. The more you buy from developer, the more benefits you get like up to 50% discounted stays, some fees are waived or discounted and earlier access to inventory. This can hurt other owners that bought resale or bought fewer points as MF cost is shared per point flat across all memberships.

This is my take on the VI program after going through it as I was considering buying into it.


----------



## SeattleAl

easyrider said:


> *ARTICLE VII - PROHIBITION AGAINST COMMERICAL USE
> The VI Program is intended, and may be used, only for personal, family or household purposes. Use of the VI Program for commercial purposes is strictly prohibited. The Board of Directors may suspend or terminate the membership of any Member who knowingly and repeatedly violates this Article VII or any rules or regulations promulgated with respect thereto. *



So if I made a reservation and put a post on Facebook that I will rent it out, VI will kick me out of the program? 

Sounds like an exit strategy.


----------



## samara64

SeattleAl said:


> So if I made a reservation and put a post on Facebook that I will rent it out, VI will kick me out of the program?
> 
> Sounds like an exit strategy.



*Sure, but you have to prove that you "knowingly and repeatedly violates this Article". It is up to the BOD to determine that.

Until then, you have to keep paying the MF.*


----------



## easyrider

SeattleAl said:


> So if I made a reservation and put a post on Facebook that I will rent it out, VI will kick me out of the program?
> 
> Sounds like an exit strategy.



I don't know how VI would know unless you had a massive amount of reservations with overlap. I have rented out VI units with no problem but not very often and only to regular renters when I do rent.

Bill


----------



## blakefamily

samara64 said:


> @sue1947 . You are right. Here is what I got from VI OC.
> 
> If you want to use VI with II, you must buy directly from VI in the past 6 years or so. People that bought before, had RCI access but VI does not offer it anymore.
> 
> If you buy resale, no access to RCI or II but you can use independent exchange companies by making a booking available to the exchange company.
> 
> VI offers an option to qualify your resale purchase by buying more points directly from them for about $7,000.
> 
> That also goes for owners for RAVC timeshare that was bought by VI. They too have to buy qualifying points to access these features!!!!.



I am a RAVC owner that is now a VI member. I am wanting to sign up for II, I called II, they said I have to talk to VI. I called and left a VM, and I emailed.  They replied to my email  "If you wanted to add Interval to your VI account, you could do so with a qualifying purchase or upgrade through our sales department. If you are interested in this and would like more information, please reply to this and we can have a member of our sales team contact you "
I had no idea that I would have to purchase more points directly from them ???   I believe when we did the merge paperwork we had the option to purchase an additional 25 points for just the maintenance fees..... Wondering if I had done that if I would have qualified ?  I already have RCI, and I enjoy RCI. I will continue to use RCI if they wont allow me to sign up for II without buying more points.   Frustrating discovery


----------



## samara64

blakefamily said:


> I am a RAVC owner that is now a VI member. I am wanting to sign up for II, I called II, they said I have to talk to VI. I called and left a VM, and I emailed. They replied to my email "If you wanted to add Interval to your VI account, you could do so with a qualifying purchase or upgrade through our sales department. If you are interested in this and would like more information, please reply to this and we can have a member of our sales team contact you "
> I had no idea that I would have to purchase more points directly from them ??? I believe when we did the merge paperwork we had the option to purchase an additional 25 points for just the maintenance fees..... Wondering if I had done that if I would have qualified ? I already have RCI, and I enjoy RCI. I will continue to use RCI if they wont allow me to sign up for II without buying more points. Frustrating discovery




That is why I check all rules and guidelines BEFORE I purchase. 

I understand your case is different as you got in via the RAVC merger.

Glad you like RCI.


----------

